# New Outback



## wesolowski (Aug 23, 2005)

Well hello to all of you!! 
My husband and I just purchased a new 2006 Outback - 29FBHS. It's the one with the added bunk house. We love it!! She is so pretty!! action action 
She is sitting on our new lot on St. Patrick's Creek, in Avenue, Maryland. It's on the Potomac River. I've spent a week shopping to stock her with all the things our family of 5 will need, for our new home away from home. I'm going out tomorrow to shop for a new mattress for our queen size bed. I wish they had inculded a better mattress, this one gets a two thumbs down.














. 
I've also been told we need to get roof vents and wheel covers. If any of you have any good advice....we'd love to hear it. We are both new to all this RV stuff.
Den


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the site.

Try a memory foam topper for the mattress.

Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. And congrads on the new Outback.

Let the fun begin

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

wesolowski,

Welcome to the Outbackers.com family! action

You'll find lots of advice in the various forums and many helpful people! Enjoy!


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Wecome to your new family !!!!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! So happy to have you!! Enjoy your new home!!! Happy trails!!!!


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

wesolowski said:


> Well hello to all of you!!
> My husband and I just purchased a new 2006 Outback - 29FBHS. It's the one with the added bunk house. We love it!! She is so pretty!! action action
> She is sitting on our new lot on St. Patrick's Creek, in Avenue, Maryland. It's on the Potomac River. I've spent a week shopping to stock her with all the things our family of 5 will need, for our new home away from home. I'm going out tomorrow to shop for a new mattress for our queen size bed. I wish they had inculded a better mattress, this one gets a two thumbs down.
> 
> ...


You will find that the matteress is shorter than the one in your house. We found out after we bought the linen for it. wwe also bought a couple of vent covers. That way we can leave the vents open without rain getting in. You don't need wheel covers if you keep the wheels going around. Only whenn it sits in your back yard.....HAHA


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome wesolowski to the outback family
And congrats on the new outback.

Don action


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I can say without hesitation it is a great floorplan and a beautiful camper. We have used ours quite a bit and it works great! I have done a few mods there is a link in sig. Welcome!


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the new 5'er! action

David


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

wesolowski,

What they said!









Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats on your new Outback. They sure are pretty!
.I concur with Camper Andy on the mattress topper they are great . I plan to take it into the house for my queen bed this winter.We slept like babies.








Jan


----------

